# What the heck, Found some snow pictures on the web



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.bitstop.ca/snow_2003.htm


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

nice.

I wouldnt know what to do with myself if we got that much snow in a storm. Or even a quarter of that! The snow in the window is an awesome sight.


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

hey u guys see on that Cat they moved the bucket around to stack piles. never thought of stacking piles with a 320 excavator


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

andrewlawnrangr;354254 said:


> hey u guys see on that Cat they moved the bucket around to stack piles. never thought of stacking piles with a 320 excavator


Probably because it is a stupid idea. 

I mean how effective is a 3/4 yard bucket? Even more so having the damage from the tracks.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

ThisIsMe;354278 said:


> Probably because it is a stupid idea.
> 
> I mean how effective is a 3/4 yard bucket? Even more so having the damage from the tracks.


guess you've never seen a storm where nothing else can push it high enough. 3/4 yard might not seem like much, but the fast cycle speed, and hight, and distance they can push it, is well worth it. that storm, anything that could move snow, was being used in the nearest 4 provinces.
on frozen pavement, an excivator won't hardly leave a mark.

nice pics, i remember that storm. spent a good many hours in our 580, just breakin' open, then pushin' back.

we had customers who had 2 dozors, and 2 excivators hired to move snow, so the could get in to feed and water thier mink


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

aaaaaah, "The Wisdom of Snow"

v.nice


----------

